# Vrolijk kersfeest! Frohe weihnachten! Merry Christmas! Joyeux Noel! etc...



## Ban (Dec 17, 2015)

I know i am early, but merry christmas/hannukah/kwanzaa/Yule/other festivities in advance.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 17, 2015)

The build up is always the best. Then January hits and it's just blah for the next few months.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 22, 2015)

Is this multi-lingual Christmas wishing? I'm in!

聖誕快樂

Cantonese: "seng dan fai lok"
Mandarin: "sheng dan kuai le"


----------



## Ireth (Dec 22, 2015)

Nollaig Shona! (Gaelic)
Nadolig Llawen! (Welsh)
Maligayang Pasko! (Tagalog -- which I don't actually speak any of, but my neighbors do!)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, we have Filipino friends who speak the language. You get thanks for telling me how to say it... but I will still need to Google an audio track before I attempt to pronounce that. Even then, I'll still botch it.

I should just ask my Filipino friends how to say it.


----------



## Addison (Dec 22, 2015)

GleÃ°ileg jÃ³l! (Iceland) 
Those of Icelandic holidays also have a second day of Christmas.   My favorite food of the holiday, besides the array of meat, is leaf bread, a.k.a snowflake bread. For modern american holiday baking, chocolate crinkle cookies. I'm addicted to those, whenever I bak I double or triple the recipe and hide some.


----------



## Ban (Dec 22, 2015)

Doesn't christmas have two days and a christmas eve everywhere?


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 23, 2015)

Banten said:


> Doesn't christmas have two days and a christmas eve everywhere?



Nope. Just Christmas Eve and Christmas Day here in America for most. You can try to celebrate the Christmas Season (December 25-Jan 6) but the whole nation conspires against you.

Buon Natale! (Italian)


----------



## Ireth (Dec 23, 2015)

Mythopoet said:


> Nope. Just Christmas Eve and Christmas Day here in America for most. You can try to celebrate the Christmas Season (December 25-Jan 6) but the whole nation conspires against you.
> 
> Buon Natale! (Italian)



Some places celebrate Boxing Day (Dec. 26), but I'm not 100% sure what that's about.


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 23, 2015)

Ireth said:


> Some places celebrate Boxing Day (Dec. 26), but I'm not 100% sure what that's about.



I think that's a British thing.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 23, 2015)

Mythopoet said:


> I think that's a British thing.


Very British...
Usually to do with Fox hunting...


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm saying Merry Christmas right now, guys, since I'm sure I won't have a chance to get on tomorrow.  Hope you all have a great holiday.


----------



## Ban (Dec 18, 2019)

Any of these should do. Zalig kerstfeest!


----------



## Riva (Dec 19, 2019)

Buon Nataleee! I'll go to the mountain with my father, my friends and the goats, wish you nice holidays.


----------

